# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Kelly Brook to star in 'Neighbours'?

## Perdita

Kelly Brook has reportedly signed a deal to appear in Neighbours.

Brook is preparing to move to Australia later this year when her boyfriend, rugby player Danny Cipriani, starts playing for the Melbourne Rebels.

According to the Daily Star, Neighbours producers contacted Brook after learning that she is relocating.

"She is really excited about going to Australia, and to get an approach from Neighbours is a real bonus," a source said.

"Show bosses are planning to freshen it up to mark 25 years on the box and Kelly is just the sort of glamorous star they want."

Brook has previously starred in the West End production of Calendar Girls.


DS

----------


## LostVoodoo

if she's in it I hope she's allowed to play a Brit, can't see her doing an Aussie accent!

----------

